# would a rotastak cage be ok for 2 8week dumbo rats



## tennent (Feb 24, 2010)

would a rotastak cage be ok for 2 8week dumbo rats let us know many thanks


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wouldnt say a rotastak cage is big enough for any rats, sorry:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i wouldnt say so either


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

deff not! rota are tiny! you need something like a jenny or freddy


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My 8 week old rat kitts wouldn't fit through the tubes but again it's a 'HAMSTER' cage, not even big enough for them either, so definitely not big enough for rats.

If it's keeping costs down that you need get a large really useful tub and convert it.
Mine are happy as little piggies in these.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rotastack is a hamster cage not a rat cage. You need a good sized rat cage for 2 rats.


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Heck, Rotastacks hardly fit hamsters in, no way could even baby rats survive in one of those. 8 week old rats grow very quickly, there isn't much point in going for a smaller cage to start as within a month they would have outgrown it, you really need to start off with a full size rat cage.

Here are some weights of just one of my rats at around that age:

234g 8 weeks
274g 9 weeks
314g 10 weeks
346g 11 weeks
374g 12 weeks
384g 13 weeks

If finances the problem, maybe look out for a second hand rat/ferret cage. Large bird cages also make good rat cages and can be converted by adding some shelves.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

rotastack isn't big enough for anything! and a real false economy when whatever you put in there starts chewing its way out of the plastic! 
Rats need loads of space. You could try 'freecycle' to find a cage they often seem to pop up on my local one. :2thumb:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Agree with all the above posts - definitely not. The bigger the better. Rotastaks are definitely not acceptable. Personally, I don't rate them for any creature let alone rats.
Again, if you want to keep stuff quite cheap, you could try making a cage - this is my set up at the moment. Cost me around £40 in total to make, so quite a bit cheaper than a lot of the stuff on the market. Didn't take that long either and I'm a complete amateur when it comes to carpentry and whatnot. It's lasted me years and I've currently got three girls in it and even now I'd like to make them something bigger:










Doesn't normally have that much paper in it btw but it was particularly cold.


----------

